# Mossberg Patriot



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I acquired this rifle from a friend needing cash. Not a bad rifle, should make a good yote gun. I've been looking for a 308 and one found me.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Handloaded 110-grain V-Max or Hornady 110-gr. spire points. I use them in .300 Win. Mag and .30-06.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking stick should serve you well


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice rifle.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't handloaded but I may need too.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Put a different scope and a sling on it.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

